# Tahiti Village Owners Group?? (2007)



## vegastime (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone know if Tahiti Village in Las Vegas ever started a site for owners?


----------



## macko420 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm trying to get this going!  Send me your email and I'll send you an invitation.
I am new to TS'ing and group moderating but would love to meet some other TV owners!  Val


----------



## LauraCali (Jan 29, 2008)

macko420 said:


> I'm trying to get this going!  Send me your email and I'll send you an invitation.
> I am new to TS'ing and group moderating but would love to meet some other TV owners!  Val


Yes, I would like to join a Tahiti Village owners discussion


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 29, 2008)

if you have enough people id be happy to see what we could do about helping you out to host it etc.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 29, 2008)

You might broaden it a bit and make it a Consolidated Resorts group...then we can all exchange notes on how they run our properties.


----------



## macko420 (Jan 29, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> if you have enough people id be happy to see what we could do about helping you out to host it etc.



Thanks, that sounds good.  At the moment we are very small but if we take the suggestion to broaden to include all of Consolidated, I'm hoping we'll get much bigger!  I'll get back to you!  Thanks again!  Val


----------



## macko420 (Feb 1, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> if you have enough people id be happy to see what we could do about helping you out to host it etc.



HI,
I'm new to both TS'ing and moderating groups!  I'm just wondering how this might work?  would it be some sort of private forum on TUG or something else??   

I like the idea to include all consolidated resorts people.


----------



## u_siri (Feb 21, 2008)

*1 year old owner*

we have been owners at tahiti village for a year now. Would like to see a owners group for this resort since it is a new one and not much reviews available on the internet. A CRI group would be good enough too.

Thanks,
Siri


----------



## macko420 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm going to look into arranging the Consolidate Resorts group.  I've been pretty busy lately but hopefully things will settle down shortly.  Keep an eye out.


----------



## vegaslover (Feb 26, 2008)

I own two Consolidated Properties (one at TV) and would support a CRI group.
I've stayed a Tahiti and enjoyed that one as well.


----------



## jerrbearbinks (Mar 4, 2008)

I would like to know as much as possible about timeshare ownership and tips if anyone can help me I just bought a TV timeshare two weeks ago and Iam still new at this whole thing. 
Thank You


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2008)

did you guys ever get anything off the ground?

JerrB  I would post your question here for a better response:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=30


----------



## macko420 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,
No, we didn't get off the ground yet.  Can you help us set up a private forum for Consolidated Resorts?

Sorry, I tried emailing you twice but I don't think the email ever went anywhere (my issue).

I appreciate any help!  thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2008)

ill play around with some options..send me an email to tug@tug2.net and we can discuss it.


----------



## moestress (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello I would like to join the private T.V. Group.
b2lcreations@gmail.com


----------



## majmag (Mar 11, 2008)

*Tahiti Village owners group*

We would also like to be a part of a TV users group.  We have owned at TV for 2 yrs now.


----------



## macko420 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Now a Consolidated Resorts Group*

Hi,
I created the Condolidated Resorts Group to replace the Tahiti Village group.  It is housed on Google.
So if you are interested send me a private message with your email address and I'll send you an invitation.  Thanks!  Val


----------



## saskskippy (Aug 6, 2017)

macko420 said:


> *Now a Consolidated Resorts Group*
> 
> Hi,
> I created the Condolidated Resorts Group to replace the Tahiti Village group.  It is housed on Google.
> So if you are interested send me a private message with your email address and I'll send you an invitation.  Thanks!  Val


We are consolidated owners and would like to join group. Skip & Cathie at cmwilton@sasktel.net


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Aug 6, 2017)

There is a TV Owners Group on Facebook, but it's not the most active group.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/51733357877/


----------

